# Simple Past or Past Continuous?



## egur

Hello. I’m reading an English-Turkish storybook. Because of it’s a storybook, the sentences usually in simple past tense. But sometimes I am confused about some sentences are in simple past tense but their Turkish translations are in past continuous tense. I wonder if there is a mistake about translations or I’m wrong about something? For example this paragraph:

“Cowley sat back in his chair and looked at the top of the wall on the other side of the office. His fingers played with a pencil. He sang very gently to himself.”

the translation is:

“Cowley iskemlesinin arkasına yaslandı ve büronun öteki tarafındaki duvarın tepesine baktı. Parmakları bir kurşunkalemle oynuyordu. Pek hafif bir sesle kendi kendine şarkı söyledi.” 

My question is about the sentence “His fingers played with a pencil” and its translation “Parmakları bir kurşunkalemle oynuyordu.” I think the action “playing with a pencil” is a continuous situation in the past. So why the sentence is not in the continuous form like this “His fingers were playing with a pencil.” or altough the English sentence is in simple past form so why the translation in Turkish is in the continuous form (“oynuyordu” not “oynadı”). What is the mistake here or what is that I can not understand?


----------



## CHovek

Diğer cümleler simple past olduğu için.


----------



## egur

Ama bu durumda çevirinin de simple past olması gerekmez mi o cümle için?


----------



## CHovek

egur said:


> Ama bu durumda çevirinin de simple past olması gerekmez mi o cümle için?


Foruma hoşgeldin!

Türkçe İngilizce farklı diller,üslupları tamamen aynı olamaz.Türkçe'de kulağıma uygun gelen şekilde,İngilizcede ise daha çok rastladığım şekilde çeviriyorum.Türkçede continuous burada daha mantıklı.

İngilizcede tamamlanmış ayrı cümleler genelde aynı kipte oluyor,eğer subordinate clause(yardımcı cümle,yan cümle)varsa,yani as,when,while gibi bağlaçlarla oluşturulan bir yan cümle varsa daha farklı olabiliyor.Bu bahsettiğim yazı roman dili için böyle.Konuşma dilinde doğru düzgün cümle bile kurmuyorlar.


----------



## egur

Ok, çok teşekkürler yardım için.


----------



## spiraxo

Kitabın yazarı kim? O sayfayı buraya ekleyebilir misiniz?


----------



## egur

Fono yayınlarının İngilizce Türkçe hikaye kitabı. Yapıştırmayı denedim fotoğraf olarak ama olmadı.Link olarak mı eklemek gerekiyor?


----------



## egur

Aslında tek bu cümle de değil. Bazı sayfalarda benzer şeylerle karşılaşıyorum. Bana göre continuous olmalı ama simple past olarak yazılmış. Güzel bir kitap İng geliştirmek için ama bazı basit hatalara da rastladığım için (emin olduğum başka hatalar) acaba bu tarz cümlelerde de bir hata mı var diye sormak istedim. Öyle ki İngilizcemi geliştireyim derken bazen daha çok kafamın karıştığını hissediyorum.


----------



## Rallino

Bence bir hata yok. Simple past İngilizce cümleye yakışıyor.


----------

